# Spalting/Worm Holes in Cutting Board



## Lonestar_78 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a question, as silly as it may be. I made a cutting board recently. I guess I was only half paying attention, but after the glue up, I realized that there were several small worm holes and a little bit of spalting in areas on the walnut. I am finishing it with General Finishes Salad Bowl Finish. Will this be okay as a cutting board with the holes and cracks in it? I am trying to get the finish down in all the holes and cracks as best I can. I assume any raw meat on it is a definite no-no, but cooked meat should still be okay with a good cleaning, right?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Spalting is actually a fungus that is starting to grow in the wood, and a percentage of the population is allergic to it. If you have a worm-hole, it could be anything from a beatle to a termite. Finish or not, if you find dust around the piece in the next week or so while keeping it on a clean surface in a temperate climate, not only do you have fungus in the spalting, you have live things…
And since a cutting board is meant to be cut on…sooner or later someone will go through your finish and expose the fungus and whatever else is in there. Sorry.


----------



## Lonestar_78 (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay, thank you for the information. I appreciate it.


----------

